# Fs: Brand new audi timing belt kit



## zbatts91 (Aug 31, 2010)

DIDNT KNOW WHERE ELSE TO POST, BUT!

I have bought a timing belt kit for my audi 90 quattro and never used it, i only opened it when i first bought it to check it out and to take the pictures.

Never been used Continental Contitech Conti-Synchrobelt kit.
Comes with timing belt and pulleys. Full info and direction booklet.

Will work with:
-Audi 90 Quattro's 2.8L v6 1993-95
-Audi 100 Quattro's 2.8L v6 1992-94
-Audi a6 2.8L v6 1995
-Audi Cabriolet 2.8L v6 1994-95

Asking $100 firm, payed $130 ish for it. Can ship. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

